# Planted Gallon Jars



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some nice jars!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Really like your jars. I hope to do something similar in the future once I find some space.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Added some extra long marsilea minuta today to jar 3. I had it growing emersed. Don't know why it grew so long It's got to be 9 inches long.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Made one in a small old milk pitcher I've had for years. This one has been set up for a couple weeks now. The pitcher has a painted stem on the glass. Dirted with sand cap. Contains bacopa australis, bacopa caroliniana, riccia, pellia, and some tiny bits I found in my tanks that I don't know what they are.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like how its shaped different than a normal pitcher.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's long been a favorite of mine. It only holds a quart of milk, maybe, so it's small, but it was one of those great finds at the antique store.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

While a gallon+ container gives you a bit more room for larger plants to grow out, set ups like this can easily be done much much much smaller and still sustain small snails and even shrimp quite handily. 

My favorite pico "tank" was a small wineglass. Fluorite and gravel substrate with a variety of different plants over the 8 months I kept it up and running. Holding just over a cup of water, it was home to several juvenile cherry shrimp and a variety of pest snails, the later being removed as they grew too large, the former having suprised me with a successful berry and hatching. 

I'm going on a year now with a no-tech 5" planted bowl that's just under 1g. No heater, no filter, indirect sunlight and it's current population includes a bevy of rams horns, pond and MTS snails, a dozen or more cherry shrimp (culled "wild types") and 3 endler males.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Knotyoureality! I've seen some incredibly small ones, so I know you're right. I'd love to do some tiny ones like that some day. The jars are what I had on hand, and the plants I had were larger, for the most part. So glad you had success with such tiny ecospheres. It gives me hope for future projects!  I've only been doing this since January, and my jars only have snails so far. I'd love to see pictures of your projects if you have them.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

mosspearl said:


> Thanks, Knotyoureality! I've seen some incredibly small ones, so I know you're right. I'd love to do some tiny ones like that some day. The jars are what I had on hand, and the plants I had were larger, for the most part. So glad you had success with such tiny ecospheres. It gives me hope for future projects!  I've only been doing this since January, and my jars only have snails so far. I'd love to see pictures of your projects if you have them.


 
If you go to my profile page and scroll down to view all albums you'll find a pretty wide variety of my no/low tech pico tanks scattered thru the albums.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Knot! They're amazing!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice jars. They look great.

Also, had to comment on your timey-wimey detector sig.:tongue:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! I should do some updates soon. 

And yes, the whole family are Dr Who nuts. I haven't gone so far as to make a Dr Who themed tank, but the kids would probably be behind it 100% if I did. LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mosspearl said:


> Thanks! I should do some updates soon.
> 
> And yes, the whole family are Dr Who nuts. I haven't gone so far as to make a Dr Who themed tank, but the kids would probably be behind it 100% if I did. LOL


Nice. Looking forward to it.

Same here with Dr. Who. My 18 month old can say doctor, and my wife just got "Hello, sweetie" tattooed on her shoulder. I have been toying with the idea of making a fish tank stand that looks like the Tardis lately too.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

If you make the stand, please post a photo! Your wife is braver than I to go under the tattoo needle.  I'm glad you're bring up your baby right. LOL My 11yo bought himself a bow tie last summer and wore it almost every day.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mosspearl said:


> If you make the stand, please post a photo! Your wife is braver than I to go under the tattoo needle.  I'm glad you're bring up your baby right. LOL My 11yo bought himself a bow tie last summer and wore it almost every day.


Lol. My daughter has a stuffed Tardis that talks, a stuffed Dalek that talks, and a little Tardis that lights up. We are trying to bring her up right.

I definitely will post photos. It may end up being my winter project.

And tell your son, "Bow ties are cool" from me.roud:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

My oldest daughter crochets plush toys as a business... she just made a Tardis for someone.  

I'll pass on your message to my son. 

We put Tardis lights on our Christmas tree last December. It was the highlight of the season! We're currently counting down to the 50th anniversary. If I can figure out how to make a waterproof Tardis by then, maybe I can put together a Who-themed jar in time.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

there are doctor who aquarium ornaments on ebay


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mosspearl said:


> My oldest daughter crochets plush toys as a business... she just made a Tardis for someone.
> 
> I'll pass on your message to my son.
> 
> We put Tardis lights on our Christmas tree last December. It was the highlight of the season! We're currently counting down to the 50th anniversary. If I can figure out how to make a waterproof Tardis by then, maybe I can put together a Who-themed jar in time.


That is AWESOME!!! As for the Tardis in a jar, I may have a couple ideas for you. I will get back to you.:icon_smil


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Kat! My daughter did a search and found them--one should arrive next week! I saw they even had a very cheesy Dr Who aquarium kit.  It had stickers to go on the glass...I don't think I'm that desperate.

Still interested in what you come up with, cableguy!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

keep me posted too cableguy!

mosspearl - which one?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Still brainstorming, but I will get back to you.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Just search for Doctor Who Tardis Aquarium Ornament. It's the official BBC licensed one. There are only two sellers... one in Canada and one in the Midwest. I went with the one in the Midwest.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

The Tardis has landed. This isn't in one of my jars, but here it is... the shrimp that are arriving tomorrow will be all wibbly wobbly, timey wimey once they're acclimated. Who knew the latest regeneration would be as shrimp?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahaha 

v2


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey where you get that tardis?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Got it on the source for all things... eBay. Just search for 'Doctor Who Aquarium Ornament.'  They also have daleks and cybermen heads.


----------

